# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Compress un fichier mp3

## valauga

Je souhaiterais compresser un fichier.mp3 afin de pouvoir l'envoy par email.
Est-ce possible ? si oui avec quel logiciel ?

Je dbute en audio et je souhaiterais savoir ce que signifie codec, quelle est la diffrence entre codec et compresser ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## LeXo

fichier mp3 -> format de fichier audio compress

codec -> codeur/decodeur
on code le signal pour le comprss, quand on lit le fichier, on dcode le signal
NB: la compression nuit  la qualit de l'enregistrement
ce que l'on gagne en quantit, on le perd en qualit.
on compresse en gardant une qualit suffisante du produit.

je te passe les dtails sur les manires de cods un signal parce que a serait trop long

un soft de compression gratuit ? izarc
izarc en bas

----------


## Mat.M

Mme en le zippant le gain de taille une fois compress est quasi insignifiant.....

----------

